# Another 'cool' spherical pano



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

This one is real 'cool' :grin:

Edit:
And another one

These will have you foxed D_F... Where is the tripod?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Brilliant must have placed the camera inside an invisible, really transparent, ball 

Filled up the fridge with a liquid and floated it .. 

Perhaps it was taken in space in a vacuum .. great weird ideas :grin: was looking for germs but found none


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I think I found it .. he fixed the camera in position and rotated the fridge :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Done_Fishin said:


> I think I found it .. he fixed the camera in position and rotated the fridge :laugh:


Almost correct...He fixed the camera and the fridge and rotated OUR minds...:grin:

EDIT:

I have just enrolled in college to learn:
a) Camera levitation
b) Mind control
c) Mass hypnosis via Internet Forums & the inside of spinning fridges
d) How to tell the truth more convincingly....(AKA: lying with conviction!) 
:laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:lol: while you're there see if they have a good sewing class for perfect Picture stitching :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

mount a pan and tilt head from a tripod on a thin strong column which is mounted inside the fridge in such a way that the base cannot be seen.

when you have finished taking your panorama you make sure that you remove every indication of the bar by "hiding them in the stitch" The bar would go BEHIND the picture being stitched and thus become invisible


----------

